# Graco 395 AAA



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

2 year old aaa Graco 395 900 bucks , 
Looks good . Sounds like they used it a lot for walls and some big cabinet jobs . The lady said 
It needed new packings . Sounds like a good deal ? Anybody have any thoughts . Looks clean


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

As long as it is just in need of a repack, sounds like a good deal.


----------



## kingsebi (Jan 27, 2009)

*Repack*

Just repacked a 395. Also replaced the sleeve the piston rides in. Cost me $310 total. FYI.


----------

